# What foods cause your skin to break out?



## korina981 (Mar 30, 2006)

for me it's potato chips because of the saltiness. makes me get pimple along my jawline.

And peanuts and peanut butter (though i love they taste!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

*CHOCOLATE!! :madno: *

I haven't eaten it in forever for this very reason. I've never noticed anything else foodwise that breaks me out, thank goodness, 'cause I like to eat!


----------



## lavender (Mar 30, 2006)

Too much oily stuff shows off on my face in the form of pimples.


----------



## patsluv (Mar 30, 2006)

Deep fried food.


----------



## robertc (Mar 30, 2006)

Tomatoes


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 30, 2006)

When I worked at McDonalds I have the worst acne ever. I didn't eat any of their food because I was a vegetarian, but there was so much grease in the air, on every surface, and everywhere. It was really bad for my skin.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 30, 2006)

I know a lot of girls swear certain foods cause them to break out, but I have read that studies have shown that food does not cause acne, though some foods can cause an allergic reaction that resembles acne. My dermatologist agreed -- he said the only time that food "causes" acne is when you eat greasy foods then touch your face or otherwise accidently get the grease on your skin, and then the grease will clog your pores. I know I sure haven't noticed a difference in my acne as my diet has changed over the years....

Of course I've also read that stress does not really cause acne and that's just another "old wives' tale", but my acne has gotten _much_ better during the last 3 months and the only change I can think of is that I am no longer stressed from school after graduating in December! Everything else is the same -- diet, mu and face products, etc...


----------



## korina981 (Mar 30, 2006)

oh i have a friend that worked at a KFC and she said the same thing!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 30, 2006)

I noticed that I get a lot of acne when I'm stressed too! Maybe it has something to do with stress and the immune system?


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

i heard that's this is true ..

.... but i'm w/Lisa ... i swear .. chocolate breaks me out like nothing !!! :sdrop:


----------



## MaraNFla (Mar 30, 2006)

I also don't believe any foods can cause pimples! I also believe that if one seems to get pimples after eating some greasy foods it's because they touched their face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 30, 2006)

cranberries, and it's a shame too, because i love them!


----------



## robertc (Mar 30, 2006)

My husband is a professional bodybuilder and when he comes off his contest diet and eats "bad" for a couple of days, his face breaks out.


----------



## smilingface (Mar 31, 2006)

I've heard that too about food not being related to breakouts. However every time I eat anything dairy, cheese, eggs, I breakout.


----------



## Leony (Mar 31, 2006)

It's funny that sometimes I believe it, sometimes I don't.

I also think it's depending on the hormone imbalances and stress. On some people (like me) even when I eat well and take good care of my skin, but I'm still getting a few pimples, but I was under a lot of pressure and stress, and didn't get enough sleep.

But, some times when I feel sooo happy and I don't even care of what I eat and even skip my skin care routine (except sunscreen), I didn't get any pimple or acne in a month!

So, I guess everybody skin is different.


----------



## Nicolet (Mar 31, 2006)

I've heard that food supposedly doesn't break you out, too. But everyone's different and perhaps chemically, some people do react to what they eat. Personally, I always end up with a few little whiteheads everytime I consume deep fried foods and/or chocolate. My face is always a mess during the holidays!! Maybe it's the stress, too!


----------



## elljmz (Mar 31, 2006)

No foods cause me to break out. Though when I was a child I would get a rash if I ate an orange or tomato. I suppose that was a reaction to the acid.


----------



## coconut_cutie (Mar 31, 2006)

I've read that foods and acne aren't related too, but i disagree, because when i eat well, (lots of fruit, veg and chicken etc) my skin becomes loads better! :satisfied:


----------



## acemayo (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't really believe that certain foods can break you out. Although if I eat a well balanced healthy diet for a week or so with no junk and lots of water I have noticed that I have clearer skin.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

Chocolate does not cause your skin to breakout. It is a myth. I love chocolate. I eat it with every meal. My friends think I have an addiction to chocolate. I always have chocolate wrappers in my pockets. I eat nutella with bread for breakfast. Recently, however, I stopped eating chocolate I noticied that I am starting to get more pimples now but that could be due to other reasons such as stress etc.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

this article says that chocolate does not cause pimples

http://www.usaweekend.com/98_issues/....html#benefits


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, as I mentioned in my first post, it could be an allergic reaction that resembles acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you had a dermatologist look at it? Because it's very important for women to eat dairy products to get their calcium to prevent osteoporosis. Your body does not absorb calcium from a pill as well as it does from food (plus you would have to take several pills throughout the day -- your body also cannot absorb 100% of its recommended calcium in one sitting regardless of whether it's from food or pills) so you really need to eat 3-4 dairy servings a day! Of course I have several risk factors for osteoporosis so that's my little soapbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 1, 2006)

Chocolate. And I just can't believe it's all in my imagination.(Though that's a nice thought...)


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 1, 2006)

For me too...I have tried it both ways..with chocolate ...and without..my face breaks out with the chocolate..then clears when I don't eat it...:icon_sad:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 1, 2006)

iv never noticed if food gives me spots or ever thought the reason i had a spot would be because of something i had eaten. but i will start thinking what foods i have next time i have break outs.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 1, 2006)

ew i could only imagine how gross that must of felt.


----------



## xeniba (Apr 1, 2006)

Simple carbs break me out the most...pasta, bread, anything with lots of sugar. When I eat only complex carbs, my skin clears up SUPER fast.


----------



## juls91285 (Apr 1, 2006)

the food that you eat has never been PROVEN to cause breakouts in the studies done. That doesn't necessarily mean that it definitely doesn't cause acne, just that no one has proven if it does or doesn't.


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 3, 2006)

I love milk... but dairy products make me breakout:icon_sad:


----------



## niuniu (Apr 3, 2006)

Chips here:wacko:


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 3, 2006)

Anything greasy or processed...chocolate, chips, burgers, french fries, etc. so I try to eat as healthy as possible. It's hard to resist chocolate cake though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't get acne.


----------



## pgza82 (Aug 4, 2008)

Spicy food, fried food, and stress.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, so I never get acne, but when I eat too much chips or chocolate, my legs get really really itchy!! We always hire movies so I have to be careful not to eat to much cuz it's so easy to just sit there and stuff food in your mouth without even realizing it!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Aug 5, 2008)

Oranges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tangerines,large yummy oranges..oj *sigh* I break out disgustingly.. but I treat myself once in a while.


----------



## Sharifa (Aug 13, 2008)

I went to the day spa the other day for a waxing and I had a really bad breakout at the time. She said it didn't look like normal acne and was probably a reaction from acidic foods like tomato or citrus. I hadn't really thought of that before, but I do eat a lot of pasta with tomato sauce, pizza etc. I've never been able to eat raw tomatoes 'cause they give me a rash but for some reason the sauce didn't, but maybe it was causing the breakouts. I'm cutting down on those foods now and my skin is improving!


----------



## Asha* (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard that dairy products break you out too. It's a shame, I love them and eat them every day, maybe that's why my skin looks horrible.


----------



## Aniger86 (Aug 15, 2008)

Spicy foods like chilli or tom yam based stuff could make me breakout, but only if I was already breaking out or on the verge of doing so, it acts as a trigger to me having blemishes. I eat it anyway though, bad for me I know oliceman: As for the topic of if certain foods cause the skin to break out, I think there's some truth in it, although scientific studies have disclaimed this. I believe food does play a part in the condition of skin because I've read how some women, when eliminating starches and gluten and such from their diet, their skin dramatically improve from having chronic acne to being completely clear.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2008)

in my opinion, food does not cause breakouts. hormonal inbalance as well as food allergies can. i am no doctor so i could be wrong, but to me it's just more complicated than to point some food with your finger.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 16, 2008)

Nothing really bothers my skin food wise unless my hands are greasy and I touch my face. But soda really breaks me out. I've noticed when I completely stop drinking carbonated drinks and have more water my face clears up a lot. Other than that I break out when I'm stressed out.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Aug 16, 2008)

All fast foods and trans fats are very bad for the skin, margarins, milk chocolate because of the dairy content now dark chocolate will not break you out. Milk and dairy products are acne inducers as well. For healthy clear skin add more fresh fruits and veggies to your diet for example atleast 1 heavy green leafy salad daily and fruits such as apples,canteloupes and peaches are great for the complexion..


----------

